# Avocet dive out of perdido key florida. Lionfish everywhere



## KRAKEN (Apr 23, 2013)

Has anyone ever seen this many lion fish there everywhere.

http://youtu.be/edZlYbtAIhw


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow, no wetsuit and a JBL explorer 22? Did that guy think he was diving key west? The avocet is no place for a newbee...


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Yea we saw them saturday..... I spoke with some folks and we are working something out to clean it off.... give us a little bit of time... In the mean time kill all you can....


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, I kill a few every time I'm there. Got stung by one on the Avocet ealier this year. That was about three stings ago... inch:


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep...they are everywhere. Why did you let the lobster go? Didn't look like it had any eggs...at least what I could tell.

Helpful tip...take it for what it's worth. In strong currents, we drop a floating line attached to the bow. That way you can pull yourself along without expending any energy. It's useful when there is a need to go down the anchor line.

Your buddy is hard-core!!! I would have been freezing my butt off!!!


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

no woryz said:


> Yea we saw them..... I spoke with some folks and we are working something out to clean it off.... give us a little bit of time... In the mean time kill all you can....


If you need an extra "cleaner", let me know.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Great video...thanks for sharing...it looked like ya'll would've had a hard time bringing back up that anchor.


----------



## KRAKEN (Apr 23, 2013)

I custom built that anchor those tabs bend back with about 200 lbs of pressure. I tried to poke holes in a few of them there were over 50 lionfish on that ship I hope yall get them all.


----------



## KRAKEN (Apr 23, 2013)

I saw some huge African pompano i was going to shoot so I let him loose to shoot them but it didnt work out.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

That is one lucky lobster. There is no way I am dropping a lobster to shoot a fish...well there are always exceptions though.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

KRAKEN said:


> I saw some huge African pompano i was going to shoot so I let him loose to shoot them but it didnt work out.


I would've chosen the African pomps over the lobster just to knock em off the list.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

SaltAddict said:


> I would've chosen the African pomps over the lobster just to knock em off the list.


That lobster would've been stuffed down the wetsuit if there wasn't a bag handy lol, then shoot the fish!!! There were a few African pomps out there a few weeks ago but no shots....


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

I've killed as many as a dozen there this year, and try to take at least a handful every time I go. If I can't retain them, I try to stab as many as I can, but it's just covered all the time.

I would have dropped a lobster for a cobia, probably for a big enough hogfish too. I have lobster in the freezer, but no hogs or ling :-(


----------

